# T-Online warnt: Neue  Dialer-Gefahr über Voice over IP (VoIP)



## sascha (4 August 2006)

*T-Online warnt: Neue  Dialer-Gefahr über Voice over IP (VoIP)*

Auf Internetnutzer kommt möglicherweise schon bald eine neue Gefahr zu: illegale Dialer, die sich über Voice over IP-Software zu teuren Premium-Nummern einwählen. Noch sind 0900 und 0137 zwar nicht über IP-Telefonie erreichbar. Die Freischaltung steht aber offenbar kurz bevor, wie jetzt das Unternehmen T-Online berichtete. Das Unternehmen geht nach eigenen Angaben davon aus, dass damit auch „unseriöse Anbieter“ auf den Plan treten werden.

Voice over IP (VoIP), also das Telefonieren über Computernetzwerke, gilt als Zukunftsmarkt. Auch in Deutschland telefonieren bereits mehrere hunderttausend Menschen über Breitbandverbindungen wie DSL – um herkömmlichen und teureren Telefonanbietern ein Schnippchen zu schlagen. Doch ganz ungefährlich ist das Telefonieren über das Internet nicht. Schon seit langem wird vor den Sicherheitslücken bei VoIP gewarnt, Telefonate könnten zum Beispiel relativ einfach abgehört werden. Und vor einer weiteren Gefahr warnte jetzt T-Online. Wie das Unternehmen mitteilte, werden sehr bald auch die hoch tarifierten Premium-Nummern über VoIP erreichbar sein – also beispielsweise die Nummerngassen 0900 und 0137. „Mit der anstehenden Freigabe der Mehrwertrufnummern für Voice-over-IP steigt die Gefahr, dass unseriöse Anbieter in diesem Segment Profit erwirtschaften wollen, indem sie Kunden auf kostenintensive Rufnummern locken", erklärte Dr. Volker Binder, Bereichsleiter T-Online Produktmarketing Services und Mobiles Internet. „Da auch jüngste Gesetzesänderungen den Verbrauchern bei weitem noch nicht die notwendige rechtliche Sicherheit bieten, sind individuelle Schutzmaßnahmen seitens der Nutzer gefragt.“

Zum genauen Zeitpunkt, ab dem die teuren 0900 und 0137-Nummern über VoIP erreichbar sein werden, äußerte sich T-Online nicht. Eine entsprechende schriftliche Anfrage von Dialerschutz.de blieb unbeantwortet. Auch die Bundesnetzagentur wusste in dieser Hinsicht nichts Genaueres. „Uns liegen darüber keine Informationen vor“, erklärte Behördensprecher Rudolf Boll. „Das ist allein Sache der Unternehmen.“ Boll betonte in diesem Zusammenhang aber, dass die Zuteilungsregeln für Premium-Nummern und Registrierungsbedingungen gültig blieben. „Die Regulierung ist technikneutral und damit unabhängig vom technischen Ablauf.“

Die Warnung von T-Online geschah natürlich nicht aus reiner Nächstenliebe. Das Unternehmen stellte gleichzeitig die aktuelle Version der T-Online-Dialerschutz-Software vor, die als erstes Schutzprogramm dieser Art, so wörtlich, „alle aktuellen Voice-over-IP Clients, die auf Basis des standardisierten SI-Protokolls (Session Initiation Protocol) arbeiten“, unterstütze. Und tatsächlich könnte auf die anderen Hersteller von Dialer-Schutzprogrammen demnächst schon Arbeit zukommen. Wenn teure Mehrwertdienste-Nummern auch über VoIP-Verbindungen erreichbar werden, wird es wohl nicht lange dauern, bis die ersten unseriösen Geschäftemacher versuchen, dies für sich auszunutzen.

Ablauf wie bei herkömmlichen Dialern

Denkbar sind dabei mehrere Szenarien. So könnten illegale Programme verbreitet werden, die über die vorhandene VoIP-Software auf einem Computer Verbindungen zu teuren Nummern herstellen. Das Wort Dialer wäre hier zwar nur bedingt treffend, weil bei Voice over IP nicht „gewählt“ wird; vom Ablauf her könnte der Nummern-Missbrauch aber genauso ablaufen wie bei den bekannten illegalen 0190- und 0900-Dialern. Möglich wären auch, dass VoIP-Software ferngesteuert über manipulierte Schnittstellen dazu missbraucht wird, Mehrwertrufnummer anzuwählen. Und auch das bekannte Prinzip der präparierten Internetseiten könnte wieder aktuell werden. In den vergangenen Jahren war es immer wieder vorgekommen, dass arglosen Internetnutzern beim Besuch einer Webseite über aktive Inhalte ein Dialer auf dem Rechner installiert wurde, der sich anschließend über teure Nummern einwählte. Mit der gleichen Masche könnte womöglich bald auch VoIP-Software auf dem Rechner dazu gebracht werden, Verbindungen zu 0900- oder 0137-Nummern herzustellen.

Wie sich VoIP-Nutzer gegen 0900-Abzocker schützen können, ist noch unklar. Schutzprogramme gegen Dialer sind zwar gut und hilfreich, aber bekanntlich kein Allheilmittel. Hinzu kommt, dass viele herkömmliche Dialer-Blocker nur das DFÜ-Netzwerk auf ungewollte und unbekannte Verbindungen überwachen. Programme, die vor ungewollten VoIP-Verbindungen schützen sollen, müssten also auch diese Ebene und die entsprechende Software abdecken. Was gar nicht so einfach sein wird, wie auch das Beispiel T-Online zeigt. Zwar preist man dort sein neues Schutzprogramm in höchsten Tönen an; hundertprozentigen Schutz mag aber selbst der Telefonriese nicht versprechen: „Mit den 2006er Funktionen werden auch Verbindungen über VoIP mit Ihrer Internet-Telefon-Software (z. B. T-Online Internet-Telefon) weitestgehend erkannt“, heißt es. Was weitestgehend bedeutet, darf sich jeder selbst ausmalen.

Wo lauern die Gefahren bei Voice over IP? Wie können Dialer durch IP-Telefonie hohe Kosten verursachen? Und wie können sich Nutzer von VoIP-Software schützen? Antworten gibt Dialerschutz.de jetzt in einem gesonderten Kapitel, das auch in Zukunft laufend aktualisiert wird. Zum Kapitel Dialer und VoIP.

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=377
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060804_01.php


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 August 2006)

*AW: T-Online warnt: Neue  Dialer-Gefahr über Voice over IP (VoIP)*



			
				T-Online Marketing-Geschwaetz schrieb:
			
		

> „Da auch jüngste Gesetzesänderungen den Verbrauchern bei weitem noch nicht die notwendige rechtliche Sicherheit bieten, sind individuelle Schutzmaßnahmen seitens der Nutzer gefragt.“


Oh welche Erkenntnis seitens einer Tochter des Rosa Riesen. Ob sich bei solcher Heuchelei diese Farbe in ein sattes rot verwandelt, wo doch das Mutterunternehmen eben diesen unserioesen Anbietern lange Zeit die Arbeit des Eintreibens der Beute abgenommen hat?!


----------



## technofreak (4 August 2006)

*AW: T-Online warnt: Neue  Dialer-Gefahr über Voice over IP (VoIP)*



> „Mit den 2006er Funktionen werden auch Verbindungen über VoIP mit Ihrer Internet-Telefon-Software (z. B. T-Online Internet-Telefon) weitestgehend erkannt“, heißt es. Was weitestgehend bedeutet, darf sich jeder selbst ausmalen.


Da gibt es nichts  auszumalen. Softwareschutz ist so zuverlässig wie ein überaltertes   Kondom.
Man kann nur ein bißchen schwanger werden. Jeder Gedanke an VoIP ist damit vorerst, solange es
 keinen 100% zuverlässigen Schutz auf Hardwareebene gibt, ad acta gelegt und  diese Beurteilung werde 
ich auch meinem  gesamten Umfeld mittteilen.

tf


----------

